
Twitter Suspends Dozens of Accounts of Venezuelan Officials - jrepinc
https://www.telesurenglish.net/news/twitter-suspends-dozens-of-accounts-of-venezuelan-officials-20200107-0021.html
======
sasasassy
That is a very biased article. All the individuals mentioned are already under
sanctions by most of the world, and anyone outside of Venezuela would say the
Maduro government is criminal.

------
im3w1l
Foreign policy guys calling the shots now? Would be hilarious if they jumped
to the fediverse.

------
deogeo
Twitter's executive for the Middle East is a British psyop officer, so it's
hard to view Twitter as anything but a state-owned tool of control:
[https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/twitter-executive-also-
pa...](https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/twitter-executive-also-part-time-
officer-uk-army-psychological-warfare-unit)

~~~
kmlx
lol. he's a reservist. so are a lot of other people. they are allowed to have
a private life.

if every reservist is part of your conspiracy theory of "state-owned" then i
guess most corporations are "state-owned". which would be a surprise to the
tens of millions of shareholders, the SEC, the FCC and many others.

~~~
elfexec
There is a difference between a reservist and a psy-ops reservists. But yes,
in general, you'd think and hope that reservists of a nation are biased
towards their nation at the very least. I'm sure this guy is heavily biased
towards britain and against venezuela, etc.

Would you respond the same way if a chinese or a russian reservist was a
senior member of twitter's team? I highly doubt you be defending him so
vigorously.

> then i guess most corporations are "state-owned"

Not necessarily "state-owned" but without a doubt the important companies are
at the very least "state-influenced".

------
thatiscool
No more free speech? or just hypocrisy?

